
Week 39: Azure Databricks Delta, Kafka Streams, SQL Server 2019 - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/09/30/interesting-stuff---week-39/
======
nielsb
We look at some of the interesting stuff from Week 39.

